# Yet another idea for hides



## CaptainRatbag (May 14, 2012)

I had been using fake rock hides for my snakes, but thought they looked a bit.... well.... fake :shock::lol: And this particular spotted (clyde) would cling under his fake rock hide, so when I lifted the hide up to get him out, he went up with the hide and I had to 'peel him out' :facepalm:

So I decided to make my own. All I did was cut a 295mm x 19mm board to the size I thought would suit my snakes and painted it. Then I got some 70mm x 19mm on 2 sides and a 3rd 'leg' in the corner and screwed them in place as you can see in the pics. Then I trimmed down one of those fake rock wall foam things and gently screwed them to the front and exposed side (mine sit in corner of mellamine enclosure, you can dress 3 sides if in a glass enclosure) then I topped it off with fake grass screwed to the top so stupid cant get under the carpet. Finally, I cut a doorway (at the junction of 2 of the foam facia pieces) lastly, I touched up the screw heads and any exposed black foam, inside the cut out doorway and joins with some brown paint

I like these because they can sit (wide footprint) on a heatpad under the fake grass on the floor without digging into the heatpad, the foam is also good insulation, you can make the gap/ceiling inside the hide to suit your snake using any width 'leg timber' from 35mm to .... well.... any height. You also dont lose any enclosure floor space with the hide in place, the snake can be in the hide or perfectly happy on top of it.

I know it is fake grass, fake rock facia.... but it looks better (to me) than an orange/brown fake rock hide  My snakes like them alot too, by the way  And they take about half an hour (if that) to make out of scraps from home, or a little timber and hardware from a store like bunnings (check scrap bins)


----------



## hurcorh (May 14, 2012)

good thinking. Looks nice


----------



## NTNed (May 16, 2012)

Awesome work mate and a great idea






I might have to log off and start mine now....lol.

I built a much rougher one about 6 months ago but looked a bit dodgy (from that to an enclosure, go figure), this idea I like, and I never even give a thought to covering it with fake grass. Was readin a DIY about building a hide you mould and sculpt from foam and paint. Yeah right. When it comes to that sort of thing I probably lean more towards being Autistic rather than Artistic......:lol:

Again nicework and I'm gonna have a crack at one them..... Keep an eye out for pics.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 16, 2012)

Nice job and NICE spotted


----------



## Jande (May 16, 2012)

Simple but looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing. I also think Clyde's very nice.


----------



## damian83 (May 16, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I had been using fake rock hides for my snakes, but thought they looked a bit.... well.... fake :shock::lol: And this particular spotted (clyde) would cling under his fake rock hide, so when I lifted the hide up to get him out, he went up with the hide and I had to 'peel him out' :facepalm:
> 
> So I decided to make my own. All I did was cut a 295mm x 19mm board to the size I thought would suit my snakes and painted it. Then I got some 70mm x 19mm on 2 sides and a 3rd 'leg' in the corner and screwed them in place as you can see in the pics. Then I trimmed down one of those fake rock wall foam things and gently screwed them to the front and exposed side (mine sit in corner of mellamine enclosure, you can dress 3 sides if in a glass enclosure) then I topped it off with fake grass screwed to the top so stupid cant get under the carpet. Finally, I cut a doorway (at the junction of 2 of the foam facia pieces) lastly, I touched up the screw heads and any exposed black foam, inside the cut out doorway and joins with some brown paint
> 
> ...



your an ideas man ratbag, 
i might have to give it a go when i get my enclosures up and running


----------



## J-A-X (May 17, 2012)

Yay, another idea to store for later


----------



## Revell13 (May 19, 2012)

I'm so stealing this idea for my next furniture project! Great one CPTN R.B


----------



## reptalica (May 20, 2012)

Nice work Ratbag. Cost effective and above all.......effective.

Scrap bins r great normally except when I'm hungry and I find a half eaten, week old maccas burger in there.


----------



## Goth-Girl (May 20, 2012)

Great work Captain..Looks Fab..


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 24, 2012)

Anyone had a go at making one? Would like to see pics if you have


----------



## Jason.s (May 24, 2012)

Looks good mate, might have to try that.


----------



## rvcasa (Jun 7, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I had been using fake rock hides for my snakes, but thought they looked a bit.... well.... fake :shock::lol: And this particular spotted (clyde) would cling under his fake rock hide, so when I lifted the hide up to get him out, he went up with the hide and I had to 'peel him out' :facepalm:
> 
> So I decided to make my own. All I did was cut a 295mm x 19mm board to the size I thought would suit my snakes and painted it. Then I got some 70mm x 19mm on 2 sides and a 3rd 'leg' in the corner and screwed them in place as you can see in the pics. Then I trimmed down one of those fake rock wall foam things and gently screwed them to the front and exposed side (mine sit in corner of mellamine enclosure, you can dress 3 sides if in a glass enclosure) then I topped it off with fake grass screwed to the top so stupid cant get under the carpet. Finally, I cut a doorway (at the junction of 2 of the foam facia pieces) lastly, I touched up the screw heads and any exposed black foam, inside the cut out doorway and joins with some brown paint
> 
> ...



Nice idea, but I'm, not sure I understood it, is the hide fixed to bottom of enclosure?
(Im having an issue, my fella just 'lifts' all my hides just by wrapping itself around, once inside!)


And where's the heat pad?

How do you clean fake grass, when they **** everywhere?
(specially after feeding Quail)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pretzels (Jun 7, 2012)

ohhh this is interesting! stealing this idea for my big enclosure


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 7, 2012)

def a good idea, looks really good. im gonna have to try it 
just curious CaptRatBag how big is clyde?


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 8, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> def a good idea, looks really good. im gonna have to try it
> just curious CaptRatBag how big is clyde?



He was 1550 long and 575g last shed. He wont have grown much, he hasnt eaten since april 27th (unlike Bonny.... she's a real porker):lol: they are both nearly 2yo.


----------



## Sissy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmm Great Job
thought I was clever picking up solid (heavy) wooden drawers for free from the council pick-up to turn upside down and cut entry/exit holes in! 
Square is a bit boring so I love the idea of chopping the corner off and dressing with the fake grass! 
Was thinking of trying to find a tile to fit on top.... 
you're defs the ideas man... thanks

Another cheap/free hide idea - Love Bunnings... one of my BHP's loves cardboard tubes as hides and as she's grown (from paper towel rolls) I had difficulties trying to find tubes big enough - when picking up the fake grass - saw the large cardboard tubes left over from the carpets lino etc. and they were happy to give me a couple in different sizes, Djana's thinks it's great - Have enough to change them every time she pees etc. too. I don't get excited and paint them or anything because I change them so often...


----------



## fantapants (Jun 8, 2012)

looks great ratbag


----------



## Elijah (Jun 8, 2012)

pretty neat  i've been spending a lot of time in the DIY section lately....i think my brain is almost fried...cheer


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 8, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> He was 1550 long and 575g last shed. He wont have grown much, he hasnt eaten since april 27th (unlike Bonny.... she's a real porker):lol: they are both nearly 2yo.



wow thats a big spotted. lol it should be the other way round, typical males eat way more then females


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 10, 2012)

He shed friday, and ate 3 50g rats saturday :shock::lol: he is 1625mm long now (didnt weigh him) and now bonny wont eat 
Bonny was 1700 last shed and 698g, so she could do with going on a diet :lol:

I thunk female snakes were bigger than males?


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 10, 2012)

hehe stubborn snakes, switched roles. they are that big at 2 years old, how big do u think they might get in 10 years time? whats a good weight for them to be?


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 11, 2012)

I think macs peak at about 2m length? They will obviously thicken up once they reach max length, I am not power feeding nor over feeding them, but they get plenty of tucker


----------

